# Temper Post Staff



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

*Temper Post Staff*
Well, I can't continue to do this all by myself...this as in, managing every single section of the Temper Post (excluding reviews, of course). I'll need the help of a chosen few every week to help do so. Narin and I are the ones to talk to when you need help - we're the managers of the Temper Post. 

All editing will be done in your Workspaces here on the site (ws.gbatemp.net). You should only grant access to users whom are apart of this staff. We ask that you PM me or Narin to let us know when you're done with your section so that we may put it into the Temper Post. You will find editing your section easy if you have even the slightest knowledge of HTML and BBCode. Note that you may not be able to "test" your section out on the board, as you don't have access to posting in HTML. If there are any questions or you need me to clarify something - let me know.

If you're interested in joining the Temper Post Staff, then read below.
Post an "application" of which section you'd like to manage. Note that more than one person can manage a section (especially for reviewers - you can't be expected to review a game _every_ week!)
If you're accepted, then I'll PM you and brief you on what you'll be doing weekly.

*Project Managers:* JPH, Narin.

*GBAtemp & Scene News:* JPH.

*Weekly Reviewers:*
- DS: SleepingDragon, JPH, 
- Wii: 
- Homebrew: Calafas, WB3000

*Virtual Console & WiiWare:*

*Interesting Gaming News and Articles:*
- Interesting Gaming News: Jackreyes, CockroachMan,
- GBA Forgotten Gems: Hadrian,
- Narin's Cheat Corner: Narin,                
- Weekly Video Reviews: tinymonkeyt.

*Community:* Little, awdofgum, distorted.frequency, DarkAura.


You also need to make sure to have a sample of your work if you're interested in being apart of the review team.
Hope to see some good folks sign up below!

Thanks, 

JP


----------



## Calafas (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that my exams are over, i'm gonna have a lot of spare time.

So I could do Homebrew (DS) reviews if you want.


[Do I need to do a review now and send it to you to show you my mad skillz (or possible lack of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) before i get on the team?]


----------



## Little (Jun 9, 2008)

i wanna play. i wanna play. i wanna do the community stuff =p does that count as an application?


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Now that my exams are over, i'm gonna have a lot of spare time.
> 
> So I could do Homebrew (DS) reviews if you want.
> 
> ...


Yes, it sure does Little...added!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 9, 2008)

I could help with the "Interesting Gaming News" thing, since I already do that a lot over here, but Jackreyes is already on that so.. if another person is needed..


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I could help with the "Interesting Gaming News" thing, since I already do that a lot over here, but Jackreyes is already on that so.. if another person is needed..


You definitely qualify


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

Could I also apply for the homebrew review section?


----------



## Zankurou (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm up for reviewing DS Games. If you'll have me of course.


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Could I also apply for the homebrew review section?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Zankurou @ Jun 9 2008, 02:33 PM) I'm up for reviewing DS Games. If you'll have me of course.



Thanks for the offers...is it possible to get a sample of your work though?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offers...is it possible to get a sample of your work though?



My blog has some game reviews in it (the Trials and Tribulations review is just for fun). If you want to check it out click on the 3444 in my sig. I'm actually working on a review for Still Alive DS right now I could PM you what I have so far as well.

Also, my blog has a lot of weird stuff about video games that isn't very "newsy" but might be fun to read. Just a bit of stories about games or times spent playing them, if you think anything like that would be cool let me know.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd like to do some Wii and DS reviews.

How long do I have to submit a few example reviews for your perusal?


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, i would love to help with news and storys that relate to wii and ds news, also i would love to do a new article, how about old VC reviews, or wiiware reviews, also i can do ds an wii, i have time and would love to help i think gbatemp is the best place to hang out, and would love to help out so the site can grow, thank you please pm me and i will send over reviews and write ups i have done before thank you

WiiDsLover


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2008)

Can I just cheer on everyone and tell them how much they rock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha. I don't think I can qualify for any of the positions there as I am not as much of a gamer and wouldn't know what qualifies as a good game. I can always help out in the Community section, if you're willing to accept the offer.


----------



## JPH (Jun 10, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I'd like to do some Wii and DS reviews.
> 
> How long do I have to submit a few example reviews for your perusal?
> Doesn't matter...as soon as you can get it to me.
> ...


Doesn't matter...as soon as you can get it to me.
If I were you, just write up a homebrew review of a recent game and send it to me (so that if it's good, which I know it probably will be, it can be used in future issues). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be contacting you soon wiidslover.


----------



## Little (Jun 10, 2008)

omfg jph why so no irc


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 10, 2008)

I think JPH skipped my post. Either that or he doesn't want the offer and doesn't know how to tell me. XD Hahaha.


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be honored to help out with the Temper Post. While I don't really keep up with the latest console games, I am always watching the homebrew scene for the latest news. Reviews aren't really my thing, but I can write up small paragraphs if necessary. As for examples, I've been writing up posts for Nintendo-Scene.com for some time now, so instead of writing something now you can read the posts on the site by me.

So if there's a place on the staff I'd be glad to take it.


----------



## Zankurou (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey JPH is it okay if the review I send you isn't pertaining to the DS? Or should I write a sample one for a DS Game?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be happy to join Little in the Community section.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Is there anything simple and a moron like myself could manage.
Like what does the community portion do.


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

*Temper Post Staff*
Well, I can't continue to do this all by myself...this as in, managing every single section of the Temper Post (excluding reviews, of course). I'll need the help of a chosen few every week to help do so. Narin and I are the ones to talk to when you need help - we're the managers of the Temper Post. 

All editing will be done in your Workspaces here on the site (ws.gbatemp.net). You should only grant access to users whom are apart of this staff. We ask that you PM me or Narin to let us know when you're done with your section so that we may put it into the Temper Post. You will find editing your section easy if you have even the slightest knowledge of HTML and BBCode. Note that you may not be able to "test" your section out on the board, as you don't have access to posting in HTML. If there are any questions or you need me to clarify something - let me know.

If you're interested in joining the Temper Post Staff, then read below.
Post an "application" of which section you'd like to manage. Note that more than one person can manage a section (especially for reviewers - you can't be expected to review a game _every_ week!)
If you're accepted, then I'll PM you and brief you on what you'll be doing weekly.

*Project Managers:* JPH, Narin.

*GBAtemp & Scene News:* JPH.

*Weekly Reviewers:*
- DS: SleepingDragon, JPH, 
- Wii: 
- Homebrew: Calafas, WB3000

*Virtual Console & WiiWare:*

*Interesting Gaming News and Articles:*
- Interesting Gaming News: Jackreyes, CockroachMan,
- GBA Forgotten Gems: Hadrian,
- Narin's Cheat Corner: Narin,                
- Weekly Video Reviews: tinymonkeyt.

*Community:* Little, awdofgum, distorted.frequency, DarkAura.


You also need to make sure to have a sample of your work if you're interested in being apart of the review team.
Hope to see some good folks sign up below!

Thanks, 

JP


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to be on the DS review team.

I'll send you a review of my favorite DS game (Hotel Dusk)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd like to be a part of the DS team.



			
				maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> I would like to be on the DS review team.
> 
> I'll send you a review of my favorite DS game (Hotel Dusk)



YOU BEAT ME TO IT! ARGH!!!... Oh well, there still is Ace Attourney... I SHOTGUN THAT!!!!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me a day or so to get it to you.  Quite busy with work...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH!  I wanna do community!  Although I can`t really do it until the end of June, cuz I have exams.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sign me up please.


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I could do homebrew reviews (DS), I try out most homebrews that gets released.


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I think JPH skipped my post. Either that or he doesn't want the offer and doesn't know how to tell me. XD Hahaha.
> No, you can be on Community section
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like a sample of your work.

*No longer* will I be accepting DS or Homebrew reviewers, as well as Community helpers.
You'll be notified every so often when it's your turn to help out. I should have an IRC channel up soon and possibly some sort of mini-forum place I'll set up. 

Temper Post needs more *Wii reviewers and VC&WW News helpers!* If you've got a Wii and can help out every other week, speak up! 

Thanks for all your posts guys!


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll send one, but it may take a while since I'm in Tokyo atm and won't be home until after next week.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal is left in the myst to rot.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Eternal is left in the myst to rot.


Awwww...*gives Eternal Myst one of his cupcakes*

Well, maybe you could ask him if you could do reviews on the hacks on your list. X3 I mean, you are the list-master...It'd be nice if someone actually made a review of those hacks. It might motivate them to actually try and play it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to help with the Post, if at all possible. What exactly needs to be done about VC/WiiWare titles? If it's just giving a list, short description, and maybe a few screens of each title that comes out over the week, I could do it easy. I'm good with grammar and have way too much free time, if you need a couple of pros.


----------



## dimmujed (Jun 12, 2008)

I can post video reviews of Wii games and Wii homebrew. Also if you still need someone I GUESS I could write reviews, but videos are way better, though I do have good writing skills. Passed Creative Nonfiction Writing with an A in college!

Also would there be any way of getting an editorial type section? I'd love to post about things going on in gaming that isn't so ethical or what the gaming industry can do to mix things up.

I have a lot of videos at www.youtube.com/jed05
Which I realize to actually do a decent review you have to play the game fully which I am from now on, or as far as I can stand if it's terrible.

I also have a modded Wii and an R4 card for DS. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! It would help me work on my writing/video reviews, and get the word out on games/homebrew that most would overlook!

BTW I'm 21 and intelligent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also everynow and then I do co-reviews with my girlfriend, we are sorta like the Married News Team from Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job (Adult Swim Show). We argue about  different points, and she is big on if it's kid friendly or not (if it's rated for kids) and I'm big on if it's good design.


----------



## JPH (Jun 13, 2008)

You'll all be PM'ed sometime this weekend. Thanks


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks JPH, I look forward to helping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And off topic, why'd you quit staff?  And if you already mentioned it before, just tell me anyways.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to sign for NDS game review, that is 2 months later, after I've stabilized my time management 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be sure to come back and formally apply 2 months form now


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

I can write a review of uhh...me? I'm an expert on the subject. Lol.

Never mind, I wanted to apply, but I cant promise the time to be properly committed to the project, and I'm sure that by now all the positions have been filled...

Oh! PM sent. I just remembered something...


----------

